# Left pickles in pickling lime



## Lone Pine (Jan 11, 2010)

I was in the process of doing pickles when we had a family emergency and had to leave town for three days...we are on day four now. Can the cucumbers that where left in the crock with lime be salvaged? What do you all suggest. Thanks for any info you have!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Cukes are cheap. Toss them and start over.


----------



## Lone Pine (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks....i kinda figured that, but was hopeing I was wrong!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

are they soggy or discolored? isn't the lime used to make them crispy? if they are still crisp i'd think they are ok.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with Sally - toss them. Way too much of the calcium carbonate in it will have been absorbed and even the multiple rinses required when using pickling lime couldn't remove it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I plan to make lime pickles this year...is the lime dangerous in any way??


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Pickling lime comes with warnings on the label for good reasons. Read and follow the instructions on the label and you'll have no problems. But yes, it is a very strong alkaline agent, often substituted for lye, and can react strongly with skin, eyes, respiratory tract, etc. so it needs to be treated with a bit of respect and care.

Label instruction reads something to the effect of - Avoid inhaling, avoid skin contact, wear gloves, do not get in the eyes, as with many chemicals, exposure may pose health risks, etc. 

It is also why recipes that call for pickling lime include the instructions for several fresh water soaks/rinses of the cucumbers after they soak in it and why they stipulate the soaking time to use. It is also why NCHFP recommended against using it any longer several years ago.

But many still use it and just treat it with the respect and care it deserves.


----------



## Lone Pine (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the info!


----------

